# Mullet



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Took the bag net out about 7:00PM last night to my favorate spot. Caught 45 mullet in about 2 hours. They were pretty thick at times, but smaller than this time last year. So glad I went but now I have to clean them

Greg​


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice fish fry material there


----------

